# Morning Chores



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

looks like a great set up! Enojy your horses


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

will you adopt paul and I? absolutely beautiful.


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

I think you and Paul get much better hay in Ohio than we get here, LOL!

Thanks for looking at the videos


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_Yes, she looks REALLY good for a 21 year old horse!_

_And I'm jealous of you barn. I wish mine was set up that way. Mine is set up for the beef cows my kids show._


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you for sharing your morning chores!! Really cool to see what others do in the morning! Lol. Your barn is so neat and organized!! 

Oh, and one of the horses at my barn uses the Cough Free, and it is working really well. I am not sure how it would work on heaves though. But it does work for coughing!! The smell of it is terrible though! hah


----------

